# Cat treats



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

I was wondering if hedgies liked cat treats. Not the crunchy kind, but the soft, moist kind. I have a cat, so I do have cat treats, and I was curious as to if Pepper would like them or if they were good for him. They are salmon flavor by the way.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Actually most semi moist cat treats are loaded with artificial preservatives and/or artificial chemical softening agents. With cancer being one of the problems hedgies contract I would avoid any known cancer causing agents like artificial preservatives.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Okay. Thanks for the advice. Good thing I asked first! But doesn't wet cat food, the kind that comes in a can, have preservatives in it too? I've heard of a lot of hedgie owners feeding their hedgies that.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Some do but many of the companies listed on the dry cat food list have all natural canned food as well. There are natural preservatives and you may find some all natural cat treats. You will just need to read the ingredient list to see if it may be safe for a hedgie. With all that work and then the hedgie may refuse the treat most peeps stick to chicken, turkey, fruit, veggies, eggs, etc.


----------

